# NTM - NT Minerals



## Joe Blow (20 July 2009)

Redbank Copper (RCP) was previously known as Redbank Mines (RBM).

For information on Redbank Mines please refer to the now closed RBM thread which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5697

Discussion of this company will now continue in this thread.


----------



## explod (20 July 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Redbank Copper (RCP) was previously known as Redbank Mines (RBM).
> 
> For information on Redbank Mines please refer to the now closed RBM thread which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5697
> 
> Discussion of this company will now continue in this thread.




Joe, is it possible to tag the RBM thread to this.   Good to be able to go back over views on developments in a company.   Or perhaps RBM can be found on search.

cheers explod


----------



## Joe Blow (20 July 2009)

explod said:


> Joe, is it possible to tag the RBM thread to this.   Good to be able to go back over views on developments in a company.   Or perhaps RBM can be found on search.
> 
> cheers explod




Hi Explod,

I always link to the old thread in the first post in the new thread after any company has been renamed. I think having two threads is important after a company has changed its name *and* ASX code for a few reasons:


 Some people may still be searching for the company under the old name both here at ASF and via Google.
 A name change often indicates a change of direction or corporate strategy so a new thread is generally a good idea.
 Sometimes threads get too long and difficult to follow and a change of name and ASX code is a good opportunity to start again from scratch.

When a company has just changed its name but retained the same ASX code I will generally just rename the thread as two threads with the same ASX code can be confusing.

The link again to the old RBM thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5697


----------



## sidious (24 July 2009)

After changing their name, they do a trading halt, now suspended and a capital raising. Got out at .029 for a tidy profit. Don't know if my decision is good or bad. What if it rises more? And what if it falls to .01? Only time will tell. But I can relax during the weekend.

Anybody here got stuck with RCP


----------



## sirronron (25 July 2009)

sidious said:


> After changing their name, they do a trading halt, now suspended and a capital raising. Got out at .029 for a tidy profit. Don't know if my decision is good or bad. What if it rises more? And what if it falls to .01? Only time will tell. But I can relax during the weekend.
> 
> Anybody here got stuck with RCP





Sidious, I'm staying in. I have confidence that in the long term this company will do well.

It all depends on how long you want to wait. Sometimes you need to be patient.

All the best.


----------



## sunslush (25 July 2009)

sirronron said:


> Sidious, I'm staying in. I have confidence that in the long term this company will do well.
> 
> It all depends on how long you want to wait. Sometimes you need to be patient.
> 
> All the best.






i'm staying in as well, this stock is going to perform well in the long run + all the good announcement is continueing + new high graded discovery copper at NT + Glencore(worlds biggest commodities tradder) got high interest in Redbank and taking up major stake in it.  so i'm pretty confindent, Redbank will perform better in the future or maybe near term.


----------



## sidious (27 July 2009)

Looks like the results are good. Do I see the holders smiling? Congrats to those who have bravely hold. Hope it brings you fortunes.


----------



## sirronron (27 July 2009)

sidious said:


> Looks like the results are good. Do I see the holders smiling? Congrats to those who have bravely hold. Hope it brings you fortunes.




Long way to go for this company. The results are from only one hole so there is no way I would buy more at this stage - spec stock of course.

Good luck to holders for the future.


----------



## sirronron (28 July 2009)

Wow a real flop today. I would not be surprised to see this back at 1.5 cents (recent raising) shortly.

Market didn't believe the drill results!


----------



## sunslush (28 July 2009)

sirronron said:


> Wow a real flop today. I would not be surprised to see this back at 1.5 cents (recent raising) shortly.
> 
> Market didn't believe the drill results!




it's very obvious RCP is going to drop at reopen for trade, because it had announced capital raising of 100m new shares at 1.5cents, some people will sell the stock to lock in some profits, and use the money to buy the new issue shares at 1.5c.  
I'm still think RCP is going to be VERY bullish in the near term, but only time can tell, let's wait and see.


----------



## sunslush (7 August 2009)

up another 4.55% today, big number on the buy side hopefully it push higher, yesterday was up 15%...
looks like the Scope Study is comming on the way, the announcement should be better than expected.....dont know if it can break the resistant of 0.3c


----------



## sidious (7 August 2009)

Seems like you've been believing too much on this penny hopeful. If the results of the first hole are that good, maybe it would have gone up to 0.1. But the heading on RCP's announcement is a rampup and probably a lot got concerned. Something like "RCP hits paydirt". 

There's just too much penny hopefuls out there that it's more like a lottery than investing (ESI, RCP, EXM, NWT, AVA, MKY, NEU).

Good luck.


----------



## sirronron (7 August 2009)

sunslush appears to be connected to this company as he is trying to ramp it to the hilt.

Company is a forelorn gamble. Wouldn't be surprised to see this under 1 cent soon based on chart.


----------



## sirronron (12 August 2009)

sunslush

Are you still in? Are you looking forward to the Scoping Study? I hope that it provides the good news we are looking for.


----------



## sidious (18 August 2009)

After raising money last month, here they go again. So are the holders feeling the frustration, pain and feeling lost. 

:


----------



## sirronron (18 August 2009)

sidious said:


> After raising money last month, here they go again. So are the holders feeling the frustration, pain and feeling lost.
> 
> :




Not sure what to think! It's either really bad drill results and they need more cash to drill elsewhere or it's good news and they need more cash to get it all out of the ground.

Toss of a coin? Perhaps not.


----------



## jancha (19 August 2009)

So they're giving a discount of 15% off the average price on the last five trading days prior to the 18th which they calculate at .024. Well just looking back quickly at those dates I would have thought the average range was about .022. Where's the discount? Currently now at .02. Who would be taking the offer up under present circumstances. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## sirronron (19 August 2009)

jancha said:


> So they're giving a discount of 15% off the average price on the last five trading days prior to the 18th which they calculate at .024. Well just looking back quickly at those dates I would have thought the average range was about .022. Where's the discount? Currently now at .02. Who would be taking the offer up under present circumstances. Any thoughts on this?




You have that incorrect. It is the last 5 days before close of offer which is 4.9.9, so you won't know what the price is.


----------



## jancha (21 August 2009)

sirronron said:


> You have that incorrect. It is the last 5 days before close of offer which is 4.9.9, so you won't know what the price is.




Fair enough. Teach me for not reading it thru correctly. However just a minor point.... They stated that the average sp was .024 5 trading days prior to the announcement. I would have thought more like .022. Correct me if I'm wrong on that as well. It may seem trivial but if thats the case what other facts are exaggerated when their announcements come out?


----------



## sirronron (21 August 2009)

jancha said:


> Fair enough. Teach me for not reading it thru correctly. However just a minor point.... They stated that the average sp was .024 5 trading days prior to the announcement. I would have thought more like .022. Correct me if I'm wrong on that as well. It may seem trivial but if thats the case what other facts are exaggerated when their announcements come out?




Yeah the .024 figure was false.

Its times like these that you wonder why the releavnt authorities are not following up on such statements


----------



## camaybay (22 August 2009)

I did a calculation on the ann and came up with 22 cents. The next day sp was 19, then jumped to 22, with no news.

cheers

DYOR


----------



## camaybay (24 August 2009)

to days cp 0.02, low of 0.019, with dilution of 25% in the spp, how can the price gain? My offer documents have been filed. "ted said the're dreamin"

Cheers

DYOR


----------



## jancha (26 August 2009)

In regard to RCP offer...If I am holding shares on the 18th of Aug & sell on the 19th. Would I still be elligible for the 15% discount offer?


----------



## camaybay (27 August 2009)

jancha said:


> In regard to RCP offer...If I am holding shares on the 18th of Aug & sell on the 19th. Would I still be elligible for the 15% discount offer?




"The right to participate in the offer under the Plan is available exclusively to those persons who are registered as holders of fully paid ordinary shares in the capital of Redbank (Shares) at 5pm (WST) on the Record Date of 18 August 2009 and whose registered address is in Australia (Eligible Shareholders)."

So you are eligible jancha, 

Cheers


----------



## Chil020 (27 September 2009)

Anyone know what happening with these guys? I see some shares got issued friday, I presume this means they have cash to go ahead with day to day opps, but but who pays for the expansion plans? are they expecting to be bought out? Does anyone know about managements track record in getting the red stuff out of the ground to plan? Cheers Im curious only


----------



## doogie_goes_off (22 December 2009)

The swindlers from Stirling Resources have done it again, taking a large equity stake in a small cap with good resource numbers, I'm expecting a hostile attempt at a board takeover like they did with PEX, could get messy.. I presume they weren't a parent company or anything and I'm not speaking out of turn.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 April 2010)

After watching for a while I hold and looking at the previous presentation, could be undervalued once commisioning is underway. One to watch as a move to small scale production and potential for associated cash flow improvement.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (27 February 2021)

Not much love over on the RCP threads for a fair while. I noticed it broke out of its range on Friday so jumped on to see where it goes next week. Ended up averaging 13c so a bit risky considering a red lead from Wall Street.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 February 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Not much love over on the RCP threads for a fair while. I noticed it broke out of its range on Friday so jumped on to see where it goes next week. Ended up averaging 13c so a bit risky considering a red lead from Wall Street.



Hope that goes well for you Swervin.






There was a bum rush on copper futures US Thursday, thus the rush on copper here Friday...

Not all in on RLT anymore?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (27 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Hope that goes well for you Swervin.
> 
> View attachment 120722
> 
> ...



Hi mate no this was to good to miss out on. I sold 1/3 of my RLT and put it into RCP. RCP is looking like it wants to go a bit further so I might have time to buy back in to RLT but if not I’m happy with what this offers. Checkout the webinars on youtube from the end of last year. Its actually a lot less stressful being diversified 😂


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2021)

I bought Redbank copper a long time ago, I think from memory it was about 300,000, the thread reminded me so I looked at the portfolio they aren'there.
I assume they consolidated into oblivion and then had a compulsory clean up of small holdings, wash rinse repeat maybe?
I wont be buying. 😂
Just my thoughts from my memories.👍
Has it still got the tenament up near the Gulf? and the small processing plant?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 February 2021)

has RCP been around for nearly 30 years?



sptrawler said:


> I bought Redbank copper a long time ago, I think from memory it was about 300,000, the thread reminded me so I looked at the portfolio they aren'there.
> I assume they consolidated into oblivion and then had a compulsory clean up of small holdings, wash rinse repeat maybe?





> Has it still got the tenement up near the Gulf? and the small processing plant?



Yes but any stake would be negligible. *Wash rinse repeat definitely*

Most recently Feb 2021 ▪* A$7.43M secured from new and existing investors to fund 2021 exploration programs at Redbank Copper Project in McArthur Basin*
01/09/2020  .... company undertaking a private placement to sophisticated investors for 72,000,000 new shares at a price of $0.025 per share to raise $1.8m.  Funds raised will be used to progress the Sandy Flat Rehabilitation  Project, the Millers Creek Project, settlement of liabilities and  working capital.
....,,,,,.......  small share sale facility in there somewhere.
31 Oct 2017 ..... consolidation of its securities in which shareholders get 1 share for every 20 presently owned.
15 Mar 2010 .... company consolidated its shares  1 for 10.
16 July 2009 ..... name changed from Redbank Mines Limited

_.... but the optimists, the insiders, the scrunters, the spivs, the dreamers live on



_


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2021)

Yes I bought them when I was working, as a laugh, a workmate bought 3,000,000, it was a speculative play.
I must ask him how many he has. Lol


----------



## Swervin Mervin (3 March 2021)

RCP found its mojo again today


----------



## greggles (22 February 2022)

No luck for Redbank Copper at drill targets east of the Bluff Copper Deposit. A total of 30 holes were completed in Q4 2021 and the best results were 7m @ 0.37% Cu from 108-115m in drillhole 21BE025 and 1m @ 1.6 % Cu from 185m in drillhole 21BE030 in the Lower Wollogorang Formation.

That's a terrible result from 30 drill holes. An expensive misstep by RCP that will send them back to the drawing board with their tail between their legs.

RCP getting hammered today, currently down almost 32% to 3.9c.


----------



## System (20 June 2022)

On June 20th, 2022, Redbank Copper Limited (RCP) changed its name and ASX code to NT Minerals Limited (NTM).


----------

